# My sweet boy Lucas



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Lucas. He looks like a sweet boy in your photo. It's hard to lose your furry friend. Take comfort in knowing that you gave him a great life and he loved you as much as you loved him.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Lucas looks like a very sweet boy. It really is losing a best friend. I hope your happy memories give you comfort.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Lucas. You had such special times together. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Lucas, he was beautiful. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Most of us here understand how painful this is. Lucas had such a sweet sugar face.


----------



## alorozco (Sep 29, 2021)

cwag said:


> I'm so sorry. Most of us here understand how painful this is. Lucas had such a sweet sugar face.


Thank you so much. I knew people here would understand the pain I'm going through. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## alorozco (Sep 29, 2021)

Deborus12 said:


> I'm so sorry about your loss of Lucas. You had such special times together. Please take care of yourself.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

No words can express how sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

So sorry for the loss of your wonderful boy. Hugs and peace to you.


----------



## Taoslover (Apr 13, 2013)

alorozco said:


> *Nothing in life can prepare you the loss of your pet. *
> 
> My 11-year-old golden passed away on 9/27/21. He was my best friend, and letting him go was the hardest thing I've ever had to do in my life. His name was *Lucas* and he was the last one of his litter. He enjoyed sunbathing, chasing balls and getting his back rubbed. He was with me all throughout college, getting my 1st big girl job, moving away etc. I thought he would be with me for a couple more years but understand life had different plans for him. *I miss you my sweet sweet boy.*
> 
> ...


I am so sorry about the passing of Lucas. Nothing can prepare us for the loss of our beloved dog. I have suffered many losses, but the loss of a best friend golden is the ultimate pain. Time will help, but just know that you were lucky to experience such love, and Lucas was lucky as well to live such a loved, good life. Everyone on this forum knows your pain, you are not crazy, you just loved and were loved. I am truly sorry.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry and I well understand your broken heart. I lost my Great Pyrenees, Princess June one 9-27-2021 also. Perhaps they crossed together.. It doesn't matter how long we have them, it is never, ever long enough. You boy was so handsome and again I am so sorry.


----------



## alorozco (Sep 29, 2021)

3 goldens said:


> I am so sorry and I well understand your broken heart. I lost my Great Pyrenees, Princess June one 9-27-2021 also. Perhaps they crossed together.. It doesn't matter how long we have them, it is never, ever long enough. You boy was so handsome and again I am so sorry.


I'm positive they crossed together. Thank you for your kind words. I appreciate them so much.


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss, the last picture was especially beautiful. 

As I was reading I looked into the room next to me and our Golden was chewing away on a shoe. I admit I smiled at him and took in a memory. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alorozco (Sep 29, 2021)

mmlaverman said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, the last picture was especially beautiful.
> 
> As I was reading I looked into the room next to me and our Golden was chewing away on a shoe. I admit I smiled at him and took in a memory. Thanks for sharing.


This made me smile. Thank you!


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

So sorry to hear about Lucas passing....I wanted to share by touching up your beautiful photo of him walking off into the sunset.....hope you don't mind....I removed the power pole and lines and enhanced it a little. Love and Support to you!


----------



## Taoslover (Apr 13, 2013)

Hudson's Fan said:


> View attachment 886139
> View attachment 886140


What a wonderful tribute, amazing that you could and would do that. It's such a kind and comforting image.


----------



## alorozco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hudson's Fan said:


> View attachment 886139
> View attachment 886140


This brought me to tears! Thank you so much. I think I might just have 1 of these printed. Thank you for brightening up my day.


----------

